# 52 Style Tele...i miss having a tele around..:)



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..i was missing having a tele to twang around with so between 2 project decide to make another 52 style.. why not hey!..

So paint is done on both body and neck. Relic is 95% done, relic on the hardware will be done this week and if all goes well, assembly by the end of the week.. I realy love the neck on this one..


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

thats a tasty lookin tele .......mmm chickeeeeeeeeeen......................................pickiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin very nice Alain


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

copperhead said:


> thats a tasty lookin tele .......mmm chickeeeeeeeeeen......................................pickiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin very nice Alain



Ahahah..thanks man. i just need a bit of rust on some screws and she's ready to assemble next week-end. All the hardware is relic, tuners installed, nut is made. Tomorrow wirring and saturday if all is well..she,s gonne be twanging.. thanks to Jon Moore's crazy pups..


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmmmmm, looks familiar!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

sadowsky13 said:


> Hmmmmm, looks familiar!


what can i say..it's to cool of an axe NOT to have..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Alain ...you gotta stop making these butterscotch '52 relic Teles ....it's killin' me ....and they are now multiplying....LOL

Great looking axe (again)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

well.she's finaly done..


----------

